# Samsung XXXX Java Uploader - Problem



## dani8 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mir mal den Samsung XXXX Java Uploader gedownloaded, weil ich Spiele auf mein Samsung SGH-d500 laden will. Wenn ich aber in dem Programm eine jad-Datei adden will erscheint die datei nicht im Fenster. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke im Voraus,
Daniel;-)


----------



## Pseudoaccount (2. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

hab das gleiche Problem und keine Lösung bis dato


----------

